# Ok, I'm new too this. And think I'm doing this wrong.



## Lovemydogs (Jul 21, 2008)

Has anyone ever hears of "Rapid cycling" in a female dog?


----------



## Apdfranklin (Jun 23, 2008)

Your good! You are doing everything right. Welcome to board. We have a lot of great, knowledgeable members.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I have not but I'd love to hear more about it.


----------

